# Portrait Mandy



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

all feedback welcomed - the lady was happy so so am I


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

12 hours compressed into 4 minutes


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hey meli - you have a good workflow that gets you somewhere. also you know your painting tools well but there is something im noticing about all your works.
they all are pretty dull color whise. im really bad at coloring so there is that but from your video i see you always use a palette. where do you strip the colors from?
if you color pick from the original image i may have to friendly suggest you to stop doing that. once again i checked the values of your painting and the values
from the reference. i attached them so you could see too. you have good values on hair and eyes. thats the parts that shine in your painting. im pretty sure if you
would pay attention to your values you would be able to "level up" hehe.

basically your painting is flat but eyes and hair is not. you have a very good eye. i wish i could see forms and shapes like you do - but you also have to render
them properly to mimic real 3D so to say 

cheers


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

thats a good point abt I know exactly what you're saying, this was my 2nd painting on my Wacom but some great points! =)
heres a few pallets


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Meli...

A) Thanks for the color palettes!

B) Pretty good for only your 2nd digital attempt!

C) You need to add some more value scale to the work. It looks rather flat because of the shading (or lack thereof). For example.. the nose in the original is far darker then the painting you did. If you would like I could do a really fast edit on the picture to show you what I mean.

D) What I said above.. ignore for the hair! It is ridiculously well done! 

Great job! 

D


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Meli...
> 
> if you would like I could do a really fast edit on the picture to show you what I mean.
> 
> ...


yes please do D :biggrin:
but I do see now why it looks flat it wasn't my first portrait digitally it was the first on a wacom tablet - I'm now working at this level

painting below contains breasts


Spoiler


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Well your level has DEFINITELY improved... I don't need to show you anything sis... do that to the other painting and it won't be flat.. you outdid yourself on the shading on this one  There's a world of difference between the two

D


----------

